# LFTS 11/14/2017 Last Day of Deer Season Edition



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

protectionisamust said:


> Buck at the end of the trail!
> 
> Best bow buck to date!!
> 
> ...


What. A way to. Wrap it up! Fantastic buck congrats!!


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Just wrapped an arrow around a tree... just my season this year, close calls all year long, why not add a miss to the fun


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Was gonna go but realized hadn't gotten refreshments for the blind tommorow. Plus I gotta bait. Should be set to lunch
> View attachment 280766


You have plenty of water in that cooler, don't forget to throw some beer in there too!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally got in my stand. The deer are really moving. I saw bucks looking for and chasing does on my drive to the school and back. Hope I didn't miss the party completely


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Sniper Dave I hope your out in the stand this morning clearing your head buddy! If you need help dragging one JR and myself are over by your apple tree plot in the ground blind just let us know........


Funny stuff Paul, head won't be cleared until tomorrow morning at daylight unfortunately...Need you guys to keep posting though...Good stuff..Good luck everyone..


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

outcast1 said:


> Is that the metro park fence.lol


Rich hosts steeplechase races in the off season...He has pics, just ask him...


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Had 4 freshmen bucks right behind me around 8. 2 of them ended up pushing a doe around a marsh. & The other 2 walked around in circles staring at each other all bristled up. Cool to see but hoping for more action to come. Going to pop the deke up around noon or so & throw everything in my bag at them & see what happens. 
Side note how long do I wait to open a diet Coke dropped from say 18 feet or so?


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Groundsize said:


> Trying to


Me too!!!

Lol........Good Luck!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

firemantom said:


> Still laying in bed after a long night dragging the buck I️ shot last night outta the woods. The track job was easy, double lung & he went maybe 60 yards. But the thicket I️ had to pull him through & the distance to the truck was killer!! But well worth it. I️ saw my first daylight movement of the big 8 I’ve got pics of, but never have seen until 3pm yesterday. At 5:30 the buck I️ thought was the big 8 appeared 25 yrds behind me. I️ calmed myself then shot, instantly knowing it was a good hit. I️ went back to the barn to change & grab some lights & headed back to track him about 2.5 hours after the shot. When I️ walked up to him I️ quickly realized it wasn’t the buck I’d seen earlier but a sweet looking 8pt, that I’m very happy with! I’ve had a dry spell (or just go picky) & haven’t shot a buck during bow season since 2010.
> View attachment 280769
> 
> This it the big 8
> ...


That’s a really cool rack. Congrats


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Namrock said:


> Side note how long do I wait to open a diet Coke dropped from say 18 feet or so?


Just tap on the top several times and go ahead and open. Watch for angry squirrels though.......


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

5 doe so far


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> That’s a stud!! Congrats. What area you hunting?


Huron county


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Had 4 freshmen bucks right behind me around 8. 2 of them ended up pushing a doe around a marsh. & The other 2 walked around in circles staring at each other all bristled up. Cool to see but hoping for more action to come. Going to pop the deke up around noon or so & throw everything in my bag at them & see what happens.
> *Side note how long do I wait to open a diet Coke dropped from say 18 feet or so?[/QUOTE*]
> 
> I'd crack it open now. Right before you do though, make the first 2 sounds of a snort wheeze and then let er' rip. Good luck Norm.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Just finished the last sit of bow season. Gonna go throw up a pop up for tomorrow so I don't get soaked


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BucksandDucks said:


> Just finished the last sit of bow season. Gonna go throw up a pop up for tomorrow so I don't get soaked


That's why I got mine up and chainsawed Saturday..lol

But in reality every opener it seems we have rain, high winds, fog, balmy temps it seems every time.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

After 10 awsome days in Iowa I’m back in my favorite woodlot in missaukee co. Didn’t make it out this morning, hung out too late at some other camps. Got some aspirin in me and ready for the last hours of the bow season. Dang I hate saying that.
Have a safe opener tmrw all


----------



## nowaksark (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks to all the posters this fall!!! For those of us that dont have a chance to get out and bow hunt, you make it almost like being there! Heading up to the U.P. now and get ready for tomorrow!! Thanks and shoot straight!!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Got 1 eared Earl up & ready to get his @$$ knocked over. Bout to open up the call bag & blow the top off this woods!!!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Does everybody know what time it is??










PBJ around 1:30 - 2.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

RMH said:


> Does everybody know what time it is??
> 
> 
> PBJ around 1:30 - 2.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

bounty hunter said:


> One has to think if FL will gun hunt after all of this or go for the big breakfast tomorrow? Awesome day!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Totally sleeping in tomorrow.


----------



## good4080 (Apr 4, 2013)

Great name for the post...... don't shoot the orange thing tomorrow!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Finished bow season with a doe at 30 yards. Getting ready to squeeze the trigger and CRACK....fellow hunter spooks her walking out 15mins before last light...

Smh.

Good luck tomorrow every1!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Dang farmlegend almost like your waiting all season for bigger one and last day before gun
Slam dunk !! Very nice! I'm not in your boat


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome job Daniel.!..What was the name of this buck??...You have a history with him??


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Beautiful buck!


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

shamanlk13 said:


> Clean pass through. Tons of white hair. She stood around for like 5 minutes acting weird. Dead?


Any luck?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886


Great morning indeed! Congrats Dan!!


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886


Whoa! Congrats on a beautiful buck and a full freezer


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886


Oooonice.
Your dog caught in a high tech deer snare? Thought I spotted an orange arrow nock and then ???


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Say your name!!!!! Wow! Congratulations!


farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats farmlegend!!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Farmlegend on not only taking a great buck but right after a doe, quite impressive.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886



Congrats! That's a great picture!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Dang farmlegend almost like your waiting all season for bigger one and last day before gun
> Slam dunk !! Very nice! I'm not in your boat


Say his name! Must be something to it!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

He is the man! Tomorrow a fine cigar and some aged bourbon while we are all out getting rained on?
Maybe an Ashton or a Kristoff Maduro would be my choice. ..

I'd rather be you...Farm!!!!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a great way to end the regular bow season. Very happy for you. Now that you are done I am sure you won't mind sending me those GPS number right. Its gonna be raining in the morning also. So please send them and sleep in. You deserve it!


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

shamanlk13 said:


> Clean pass through. Tons of white hair. She stood around for like 5 minutes acting weird. Dead?


Brisket. They bleed good in the beginning then stop. Hit a buck like that years ago. Ran about 30 yrds. Then just stood there for about 10 min. Buck survived.


----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Congratulations Dan! What an awesome buck! Way to get it done!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Grandriverrat said:


> Say his name! Must be something to it!


You're GD right.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886


Great buck legend!! Awesome


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Had a nice hunt this evening got pinned in by some does in my plot just got in about 20 minutes ago, man they just kept eating. Well hustling out the back door now got the flood lights blazing on the barn and I gotta get this damn .308 sighted in! (Please no one call the DNR I'm not poaching) 

Good luck tomorrow guys!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886


Nice hole you punched there.Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

L


shamanlk13 said:


> Clean pass through. Tons of white hair. She stood around for like 5 minutes acting weird. Dead?[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks like muscle blood. Probably hit her low in the brisket. Will bleed for a while and stop. Deer will probably live.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886


GNARLY!!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats FL on that big ole doe and a great buck to boot!


----------



## hk_sl8 (Oct 24, 2011)

farmlegend said:


> Great hunt this morning. 120# dressed doe 950AM.
> 
> This guy two minutes later.
> 
> View attachment 280886


Congrats on doubling up before the orange army descends! Nice heavy 8 and at 120# that doe was bringing the mail too. Enjoy the day off tomorrow!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

sniper said:


> Awesome job Daniel.!..What was the name of this buck??...You have a history with him??


Yeah, he was Nate The Eight.


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Nate the 8! I like it. Congrats


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Just saw Dan's buck on Michigan dog trackers, very nice buck.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> Yeah, he was Nate The Eight.


Let me guess, and Doe the Hoe!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

shamanlk13 said:


> No guts on arrow or smell. Good blood for awhile. Now nothing. Thought I saw bubbles...


U find it? If not get a tracking dog. They are phenomenal!


----------



## shamanlk13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Zkovach1175 said:


> U find it? If not get a tracking dog. They are phenomenal!


Tracked for like 6 hours blood completely dried up. Being that she stood around for 10-15 mins after I shot I'm assuming she lived. There was no blood on the game's of my arrow so I'm thinking I unfortunately just gave her a nice cut.


----------

